

What's the tiniest arduino camera not mounted on a board? - bettyx1138

This smallest camera, the CMOS, is no longer manufactured. anyone find a replacement not mounted on a huge board? tia.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;arduino&#x2F;comments&#x2F;2px3u3&#x2F;what_is_the_tiniest_camera_i_can_use_with_an&#x2F;
======
johnfc2014
I found this, the later model of the CMOS. Sparkfun discontinued it, but it
appears to be sold here:

[http://www.eio.com/p-2595-toshiba-tcm8240md-cmos-
camera-1300...](http://www.eio.com/p-2595-toshiba-tcm8240md-cmos-
camera-1300x1040.aspx)

